# Study Finds No Benefits to Use of Over-the-Counter NRT for Smoking Cessation



## Alex (15/10/14)

http://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/2014/10/new-study-finds-no-benefits-to-use-of.html?spref=fb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

